# Jeep v-plow



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ok guys lets hear it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2405767655&category=6763


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Looks like somone put in a lot of time and effort into it, and it may work well. Thats the first I've seen any thing about v plows for jeeps. I personaly couldn't see where it would work because I would think a v-plow would be best on a large site, to move alot of snow not a good job for a jeep.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

my jeep has issue's pushing deep snow, with a straight blade. i could just imagine the problems with a v.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Just my opinon, Save your money!

Rick


----------



## The_Burning_Rom (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd like to see a pic of it actually mounted on a Jeep...


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I am not thinking about buying it. Unless the reserve was to break under a couple hundred.

Very interesting trip spring design. It does look like some effort was put into it.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

paul soccodato,my jeep does fine pushin deep snow.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

phillyplowking1,

my jeep pushes fine also, under certain condition's is has it's issue's.

for example, this last storm we had about 18"-20" of snow, the jeep did fine, luckily it was pure powder.

if the snow is wet and heavy, i cant plow into deep snow with the blade angeled, the snow will push the jeep over. 

in some instances, i need to have a "running start" and then drop the blade. if i put the blade up against 16" of wet snow, then try to go, it wont do it. forget about pushing heavy snow up a hill.

it's got nothing to do with power, the 4.0l has plenty of that, it's more of a weight/mass/traction issue. i put like 800# of salt bags in it, as a test, and there was no real difference

the jeep has it's advantages, and i use it for what they are.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

my jeep pushes just fine


jay


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

If that plow were a little closer to me, I would take a stab at it. My old CJ-5 is still awfully handy doing narrow driveways and sidewalks. I used to be the first machine in at a local business doing all the entrances, sidewalks and docks around the entire building- I had it down to about 20 minutes when the pickups and loader would show up and take it from there. I recently watched a crew with snowshovels, snowblowers and a small 4x4 tractor with a loader do the same job in about 1 1/2 hrs. Maybe they get paid by the hour? I dunno.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

just to make sure we're comparing apples to apples, i have a jeep wrangler.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I gotta Cj-5


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

years ago, i had a 79 cj-7, although i never plowed with it, definetly a heavier, more sturdy jeep. 

my jeep wrangler now is a 93 with a 6'6" wetern unimount on it.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Mines a 1975 cj5 with a 6.5' meyers.It pushes better than most people would think.I usually use it for sidewalks or send it out with a backhoe to do clean up work.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

It doesn't say what brand it is. Looks like it is more than just a "homemade" job. Has some features that are similar to a BOSS.

A V-Plow is IDEAL for a small vehicle such as a Jeep. The V position allows it to punch through deep snow where a straight blade just cant. A little old CJ with a BOSS 7.6" would be ideal! Put some HD front and rear axles, a nice reliable small block Chevy/350 trans and that would be a plow vehicle to recon with!

This could easily be an early prototype BOSS or Western or "other".


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

it deffinitely looks like a hacked up western straight blade plow to me. Look at the vertical ribs and horizonatal brace on the frame it looks just like western components

Jay


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I really don't think it was ever a Meyer product.

Meyer has ALWAYS used angle iron vertical Ribs. 

The use of flat bar vertical ribs and the design of the plow shoe mounts also steers me away from any Meyer design. The A-Frame mount ears are also NOT Meyer.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Yea,its definitely not a meyers plow.


----------

